# Season recap...



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Was short but sweet..


----------



## jmshar (Jul 9, 2011)

Minnowhead said:


> View attachment 203440


Yea it was a short season but we did get out.... Got to fish with my cousin and my son the few times out and that is priceless to me.. There is just something special about being out on the lake fishing with family and friends... And it doesn't take long to make new friends on the ice either....


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Hit it probably 25 times this year, got my fix out of it!


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Went out twice with a grand total of 5 perch easy recap for me!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Got out 9 times... not the double digits of the last 2 seasons, but enjoyable nonetheless.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I only got out 7 times but had a good time. I have had years with less chances


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

About a dozen times on ice for me. A few good trips and a few good local outings. 2 not so good. Hey Im not complaining. Ready for open water


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

I made it on the ice 10 times, but I have fished some floating docks quite a bit since ice off. I didn't get out as much as the last couple winters, but I had great fishing, especially on the crappie. Remember two winters ago, on March 18th, I was ice fishing on 12" of ice on a sunny 60 degree day...


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

I only got out 4 maybe 5 times. Caught fish each time. Did manage one good mess of blue gill so i made sure i enjoyed that. Didn't catch anything to brag about. Sure hope we get a reprieve next year. Maybe a longer season.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Close but no cigar.... Got a thousand dollars of stuff and never pulled it up out of the basement.
I don't do anything less than 4 inches. 6' and 290 plus- makes me nervous.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

ress said:


> Close but no cigar.... Got a thousand dollars of stuff and never pulled it up out of the basement.
> I don't do anything less than 4 inches. 6' and 290 plus- makes me nervous.


I got out nearly 25 times, I'm 6'5 300lbs lol


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Around me all I have with in an hour drive are up ground reservoirs. Ten feet off shore the water is ten feet deep. Twenty yards off shore the water is up to twenty feet deep. Plus I won't go out on that with out an fisherman near by. I sure wish I lived up North...


----------

